# Air Fried Pork Chops



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Have you tried to do french fries in your air fryer? I've been doing store bought FF in the oven but never happy with them, maybe a spray of oil would help with that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you kidding, the head guy is in french fry heaven…we have discovered that the frozen french fries are the best ( crinkle cut or steak fries) 
Lately, he has discovered if he microwaves
a whole potato, then slices it and sprays it with a little oil and puts it in the air fryer, it crisps up and it is delicious…air fried home fries.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Kewl, I'm going to check them out and get one.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Wife vetoed it. Said we really don't need or have a place for one.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Too bad, I use mine like crazy, so does everyone in my family…
If you coat a pork chop with a smear of mayo then bread it.
no oil needed. 
line the tray with tin foil and it cooks in 10 minutes and no frying
mess to clean up. Same thing with chicken.
I told my son this method ( he does most of the cooking in his house)
he emailed me a pic of his air fried pork chops.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well my wife is right, we really don't have a place to keep one, counter top or stored in a cabinet.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I know we discussed this before… 
I have 10 thousand pounds of crap in a 5 thousand pound kitchen.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I know we discussed this before…
> I have 10 thousand pounds of crap in a 5 thousand pound kitchen.


Yup, we did. So do I and it keeps getting worse.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I ordered an air fryer this morning off Amazon. Wife has gotten rid of several of her house plants, didn't want them anymore. Now all I need to do is find a place to store my fermentation pot and I'll be good to go. First up will be pork chops, Friday probably. Ordered this one. Found a deal on a "used" fryer, says damaged original pkg only. I've had good luck with the refurbished products I've bought on Amazon, this one is not a refurb. $40.00 less than new.






Amazon.com: COSORI Air Fryer Oven Combo 5.8QT Max Xl Large Cooker (Cookbook with 100 Recipes), One-Touch Screen with 11 Precise Presets and Shake Reminder, Nonstick and Dishwasher-Safe Square Design Basket, Black: Home & Kitchen


Online Shopping for Kitchen Small Appliances from a great selection of Coffee Machines, Blenders, Juicers, Ovens, Specialty Appliances, & more at everyday low prices



www.amazon.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Good for you…don’t forget to lightly coat the chops with mayo before breading -
then you don’t need to spray it with oil.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Our microwave is going to bite the big one soon I feel, we have decided to replace it with a microwave/convection unit. Isn't the convection the same as air fryer?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I donno, I have a convection oven, it has fans circulating the hot air around and cooks 
things a bit faster than a regular oven. do a search.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Found this

What is the difference between an air fryer and a convection oven?

The real difference between an air fryer and a convection oven is the the air fryer has a basket that is located at the bottom of the fryer and hot air is forced down from above. Whereas a convection oven is more like a traditional oven plus a fan.
and this








Air Fryer vs Convection Oven – What’s the Difference ? - The Kitchen Revival


Air Fryer vs Convection Oven what's the difference and which one is right for your kitchen counter top? If you are looking for something to ....



thekitchenrevival.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Found this
> 
> What is the difference between an air fryer and a convection oven?
> 
> ...


Linky no worky, at least for me. Check this out.








FYI: There Are Major Differences Between Air Fryers and Convection Ovens


We're breaking down all the info. on these two popular kitchen items, including heating, fan placement, and more.




www.goodhousekeeping.com


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

BigJim said:


> Our microwave is going to bite the big one soon I feel, we have decided to replace it with a microwave/convection unit. Isn't the convection the same as air fryer?


nope


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

if you can't make it in the air fryer you shouldn't be eating it

seriously, any piece of single serve meat - 6 minutes

raw potato's, cut into french fries 12 minutes


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Air Fryer was delivered yesterday. Last night for a test run we did frozen Egg Rolls and frozen french fries. Egg Rolls according to instructions on the box, 14 min @ 380 I think was the temp. Did well. French fries not so much. The thing has a bunch of presets on it. Tried the frozen food preset, wasn't hot enough or long enough. Redo at 400 for 20 min. Crisp outside chewy inside. Probably should have tried the french fry preset instead of frozen food. School is still out until I use it more.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You will get the knack of it. On the french fries don’t put the rack too high up or the temp too high or the fries will get too hard on the outside. Try home fries - first put them in the micro to soften, then slice them and put a little oil, salt and pepper and air fry them.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No rack just a large basket temp control from front panel. Yes on the home fries. Giving baked sweet potatoes a shot today. About 390 for 40-45 minutes. Probably better than running the oven for 1 1/2 hr. Doing an easy dinner today.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If your making baked sweet potatoes start them off in the microwave oven and then try them in the air fryer for about 20 minutes. I learned this tick from Jacques …He starts his baked
potatoes in the micro then gives them 20 minutes in the oven at 400*


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Why not do them completely in the microwave. Only takes 5 minutes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That’s the only way I make baked sweet potatoes all the way in the micro, but I thought you wanted to try out your air fryer?

On the baked sweet potatoes after I split I put on sweet butter them I drizzle them with honey and lastly Cinnamon…They come out delicious…I had it for the first time at the outback like
that, and have made it that way since.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We almost never oil fry at home, we air fry most things. We do fries, tater tots, onion rings, chicken fingers, fish sticks, chicken nuggets, anything else the grandkids can think of. An exception that we fry in oil is apple slices. We batter apple slices, deep fry them and shake them in powdered sugar or cinnamon sugar. The perfect way to destroy the healthy attributes of apples.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> That’s the only way I make baked sweet potatoes all the way in the micro, but I thought you wanted to try out your air fryer?
> 
> On the baked sweet potatoes after I split I put on sweet butter them I drizzle them with honey and lastly Cinnamon…They come out delicious…I had it for the first time at the outback like
> that, and have made it that way since.


I've read that microwaved they change slightly in taste and texture but unnoticeable with lots of toppings. I do white potatoes in the microwave but I'll give the air fryer a shot on the sweets, usually do them in the big oven.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The air fryer sweet potatoes were the best we've had, wife agreed. Soft and creamy with a generous amount of margarine. Butter would have been even better. I've done them in the oven and microwave, this was the best.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Glad you liked them. Now you have to try chicken and pork.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes, now I have to decide for dinner, leftovers, pork chops, or smoked sausage with refried beans and sauerkraut in a Bolillio.


----------

